# Would you travel 5 hours away, for a weekend, at 36 weeks pregnant?



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Considering visiting some friends out of state. Would you travel this far at 36 weeks? I delivered both DD and DS 3 days early...

We have a wedding in NYC about a week before my due date that I am planning on attending, but I feel ok with that as it is only about an hour away.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Im not sure.

I personally would not this pregnancy... but I may be dealing with labor right now and am 36 1/2 weeks (and have had signs of impending labor since 26 weeks)

But last pregnancy I totally would have.

I think it really depends on you and if you and your care provider feel comfortable with it.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Yes. The chances of labor at that point are so small. BUT...I would take it easy that weekend, and the day or two before.

I'm 37+ weeks and we're going out of town this weekend...I plan on sitting around a lot with a good book while other people do things for me (







). If I go into labor, we'll head home (it's a few hours). If I REALLY go into labor, I'll check into the hospital near where we're staying. I figure it's pretty unlikely that either of those things will happen, but it's good to plan I guess.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## graciegal (Jun 2, 2009)

We went to the beach for the weekend, I was 38 weeks. It was 3 hours away - no problem!! So yes, I would.

I'm going to a pro football game on Saturday when I will be 4 days before my due date too


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I wouldn't, but I had my first at 37w, 1d despite my doctor convincing me I would go to 41 b/c I was a first time mom. This time I'm not traveling after 35 weeks just in case. Car rides during labor are hell.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Sure. I did it last time. It was exactly 5 hours away and for a along weekend. I had a baby shower at my dh's grandparents house, that night dh went to a concert with his dad, brother, and some uncles, and i just layed low at his aunt's house. My ds wasn't born until 2 days after his due date, so there was no concern, i had no early labor predicted, etc.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep! Wouldn't even give it a second thought.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

I traveled 12 hours away by train at 36 weeks. But I was going to a midwifery conference, so I figured I would be in good hands should I suddenly go into labor.









If the pregnancy is going well and you have no health concerns then I say go for it!


----------



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)

I think you have to absolutely certain of your plans if something does happen that weekend. Would you drive back home? Have the baby there? I personally could not endure 5 hour in the car at that point and think that would be my deciding point and not the fact that I might go into labor.


----------



## Baby~Braatens~Mama (Apr 21, 2010)

I traveled 8 hours away during my 35th week of pregnancy... last week!







Yup, I would do it, just remember to drink LOTS of fluid. On my journey there was significant altitude change and my feet swelled up for the first and only time during this pregnancy (as soon as I got home they went back to normal.)


----------



## louis (Sep 5, 2008)

Currently 37w2d and I would say no. My concerns would have nothing to do with possible labor though. The very last thing I want to do is spend time sitting in a car. I am experiencing some awful swelling in my feet and am trying to spend as much time with my feet up as possible. I even missed a family wedding last weekend because I didn't want the 8hr car ride.

However, if you are feeling great and up for that long in a car - do it. But perhaps if planning now, leave a backout option in case you don't feel up to it when the time comes.

Good Luck!


----------



## gradstudentmommy (Jul 28, 2007)

I definitely wouldn't. I'm 36 weeks right now and soooo uncomfortable. Riding in the car really makes me sore and aggravates my hips. I rode 2 1/2 hours 2 months ago and even that was too much time in the car for me. I was sore for days. But if you're lucky and are having a comfortable pregnancy, go for it.


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

There is no way I could sit in the car for that long, especially there and back.

I'd be nervous leaving home that close to my due date (even if it is four weeks away). Is there any way you could convince your friends to come visit you instead?


----------



## Mama2Kayla (Feb 12, 2005)

We just went to the beach for a few days and I'm 35 weeks. The trip took 4 hrs. We made frequent stops for me to pee since I was drinking so much water(to help with swelling). All in all it wasn't too bad, but I couldn't stand to be out in the heat around midday.

I should mention though, both my other kids were born at 42+ weeks, so that probably factors into my comfort level with traveling at this gestation.


----------



## monica82 (May 11, 2010)

I probably would. I am saying that though b/c I"ll be more than 37 weeks IF we were to travel 7 1/2 hrs away to spend it w/ family for Christmas. So a week earlier or a couple hrs shorter and I would try to talk hubby into us driving to NC. But not happening for us. Agree w/ PP on being uncomfortable in car. i got like that at the end of my last trip and that was at 16 weeks for a 7 1/2 hr trip. And my first child was born 41 weeks 1 day Good luck.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

No. No. No.

And this coming from a woman whose kids were all 41 weekers.

You don't want to end up delivering in a place that you don't know and they don't know you. It freaks them out and they label you as not having prenatal care which means you are high risk. High risk means they are more likely to intervene.


----------



## EmTheWife (May 28, 2010)

I would and did. The risk of labor is small, and if you're worried about it, take a copy of your records with you, and find a provider you like in the area you are traveling to "just in case." Despite the discomfort of long travel at 36 weeks, my trip was well worth it; I hope yours will be too!


----------



## Schae (Oct 6, 2006)

I travelled 8 hours by car to another province for a week last week (36 weeks pregnant). It went fine, but it wasn't fun lol.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louis* 
Currently 37w2d and I would say no. My concerns would have nothing to do with possible labor though. The very last thing I want to do is spend time sitting in a car. I am experiencing some awful swelling in my feet and am trying to spend as much time with my feet up as possible. I even missed a family wedding last weekend because I didn't want the 8hr car ride.

However, if you are feeling great and up for that long in a car - do it. But perhaps if planning now, leave a backout option in case you don't feel up to it when the time comes.

Good Luck!

Totally! Last pregnancy, I think I was maybe 32-34 wks pregnant, I forget, when we went to Santa Barbara, and the car ride was so hard, no swelling but uncomfy and I was soooo stiff afterwards. Bad hip pain made it hard to get in/out of bed... it was a lovely last trip but now I'd rather just take it really easy on myself. But it depends for each woman.


----------

